# Abs of steel! round 2.....FIGHT!



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

ok, looking over my past attempts to get abs of steel and getting half way there. Im going at it again.
this time ill try a bulking and cutting thing
6 weeks of concentrating mostly on muscle building and 6 weeks of concentrating mostly on using that muscle for fat burning

I start today and end in october

I had a real good workout today, it was fun

one of the main issues in the past has been getting all tired an lazy about 4 weeks into this.
the 1st week im full of energy and ready to go and cant comprehend ever being lazy.
then by the 4th week I cant remember how i ever was able to work out.

so, to solve this, Im going to use something ImAboutToEXPLODE taught me:

"imagine taking a certain time period...like a few months
and focus very intensinely only on that period...like it is the only one that exists
and within that time period..you're gonna do everything different...
but you give yourself the option to go right back to your old self at the end...if you want.
you act like..that period is the only time that exists...this day and this minute is the only thing that exists.
nothing else exists..but YOU and your MISSION.
its hell to have thoughts of the past and the future in your head...and thoughts of other people and situations and places
get rid of all distractions...
and just get psychotically obsessed with your goal..."

so that period is now till october! 12 weeks

other new techniques will be:

-the nutrtional challenge technique where I see how long I can stay nutrtitious. If i fail, i mark the date on the calendar and then try and beat my record.
it works good cause even if i do fail, im right back on the nutrtion again the next day trying to beat my own record. its pretty fun trying to beat my own record too

-use a workout buddy. I know someone who wants to get fit and workout with me and motivate each other. she's a girl too, so i feel the urge to get fit cause i dont wanna look all fat while im there working out with her

-use a goal setting group. some friends are meeting weekly to hold each other acountable for our goals. we praise and encourage achievement and find solutions to failures. my goal with them will be to do all the workouts and stay nutritious


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Another idea...make a bet with your friend involving your workout goals where you'll have to do something undesirable if you lose. That can help with motivation.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

like walk down the street in underwear? hehe


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sit ups n push ups chief it's fool proof n takes not a lotta effort.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Almost inspires me to start working on my fitness... almost.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

ok, Ive done one final and most important thing i could!

Ive moved out on my own, and have filled my fridge with 100% good stuff

so now i just have to shop well once a week and then just eat from home only

having my own place also gives me more room and privacy to work out


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

aaaah, cramps cramps and more cramps!! oh the humanity!!

eating nutritiously is so easy!! but work outs are so injury risky!!! baaaah!!

now i have to go easy on myself and slowly adjust 

man, i hate having to slowly adjust, I have the willpower! i have the drive, but its all subdued by damn injury risks!!

im gona double the yoga, eat lots of protein and vitamins, and rest more!!!

taaa daadadadadadaadadaaaa(struggling music)


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

oh great, i got an abdominal spasm, and now one ab muscle is bigger than the other.
great! just wonderful

what a weak *** body, it cant even handle a few situps

I guess no more ab excersizes till the swelling goes down, whoohooo

more delays!! yippie yippie yay!!

I dont know why the **** anyone complains about motivation or eating right. those are the easy parts! the hard part is dealing a weak *** body, that even though has been worked out for years and years, still gets injured over puny little things!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

oh man, it still hasnt healed

Ive lost everything 

I dont feel like even trying anymore


i got injured doing an excersize ive done a zillion times before.
I just feel like any puny little excersize is gona injure me now

im just gona wait till this **** heals and then do like 1 sit-up a day

i bet even that will injure me
stupid ****ing **** weak *** body


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I dont know much about exercising like that, I cycle. But if you injure yourself a lot and badly then it might be an idea to get a personal trainer for some advice? Just for a few sessions.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Lisa said:


> I dont know much about exercising like that, I cycle. But if you injure yourself a lot and badly then it might be an idea to get a personal trainer for some advice? Just for a few sessions.


i did that
i got spasm during a few sessions

I dont why i keep getting them.

Im gona rest till the swelling is gone and ice it and do yoga. then veeeeeerrrry slowly get back into this while maintaining yoga

maybe ill see a trainer again, its just sooooo expensive now. and i did it for 3 months and learned it all


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

whoa, this thread is right at the end, about to be kicked out of the forum!!

this isnt over! Ive healed up and ready to go at this again!!

you thought it was over, its only just begun!


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

You might want to go for a run every day or at least a few days per week, works the lower abs. Another good lower ab workout is hang from a bar and pull your knees up to your chest.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

I was wanting abs back in late may after noticing I had gained quite a bit of fat from beer. I started running alot and doing ab work and watching my food choices and have lost 18 pounds since May 27. 

How are things going so far?? I'd say it's more about getting the body fat down than doing a bunch of ab work. I've been doing nothing but hanging ab crunches for the past month and my abs have really started to take shape but when I was doing a ton of ab exercise it wasn't.

You should go check out the 'Total transformation' page in the Nutrition and Exercise forum and see the results that Cerberus, Omnium, and I have gotten. We posted pictures throughout the entire process basically from day one until now.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

none of you have a chance against me. just takiing my hands out of my pockets can get me arrested.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Join a boxing class or sumfin, great way to gain/maintain a six pack n a ****loada fun too.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

AJ, how is it going?


----------

